# Designkonzept



## thehasso (2. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen,


ich überlege wie ich bei einer Immobilienseite das konzept fertigstelle bei der Auswahl von den Funktionen. Ich möchte das es optisch gut und leicht bedienbar ist.
Deswegen hab ich mir gedacht das es bestimmt mit Photoshop irgendwann VIsuell dran arbeiten kann als das nur text da steht.

Jedoch hab ich nicht eine genaue Ahnung und würd gern eure Meinung wissen wie ihr es gestalten würdet.


Zurzeit sieht es folgendermaßen aus:

http://www.fotos-hochladen.net/view/verkaufimmobilie2txdib1v.png


Ich finde etwas langweilig und nicht modern.


Würd mich auf eure Kreativen Ideen freuen, die mit Pgotoshop umgesetzt werden könnten.


LG


----------



## Alexander Groß (3. März 2010)

Hallo,

schaut doch gut aus. Bei so einem Geschäftsmodell sollten nicht grafische Finessen zählen sondern der Inhalt. Nur Restaurant würde ich besser richtig schreiben.


Gruß

Alex


----------



## marvinlol (4. März 2010)

Sieht gut aus finde ich. Möglicherweise würde ich die Boxen der "Überschriften" (Immobilie vermieten) an die größen der Main-Überschriften (Überblick usw.) anpassen. Vielleicht könnte man auch einen blassen Rahmen um die Kathegorien machen. Desweiteren würde es mich mehr ansprechen, wenn die einzelnen Punkte innerhalb einer Kathegorie nicht so untereinander stehen würden, sonder immer so als Paar.

Beispiel:


```
Immobilie vermieten
     
       Haus        Wohnung
       Land        Garage
```

Eine Frage habe ich zum Schluss noch. Ist der organe Rahmen rund oder eckig ?


----------

